# Priof on Pop



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 23, 2017)

Wabash Bottling Works from Wabash, Indiana, with Priof finish, circa 1920s. 

I picked it up only because of the uncommon Priof top, as you don't see them much outside of Citrate bottles.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a bottle from KALISPELL MALTING AND BREWING CO. with this style of lip.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 24, 2017)

Excellent find!....here is my rare 8oz Crush.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 24, 2017)

Uncle Bruce, isn't that in Montana? 

Canadacan, I never knew O.C. had a Priof version. Cool.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jun 28, 2017)

Cool bottles! I never knew there was a Priof Orange Crush bottle either.

Here's my Chero Cola bottle from Tyler, Texas with a Priof top.


----------

